# Empty Fluval Canister



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a 10gal nano, 2 clowns, xenia, polyps, mushrooms and recently a small orange branching montipora frag (which is yet to do much). I have plenty of live rock, but also a Fluval 205 external filter which seems to work great (along with a nano skimmer). I have had the external canister running for about 8 weeks now, and i'm wondering how often i should be emptying the cannister of the water that is in there? I havent done it yet but surely i should be doing that? 

I thought if i was to empty it fully, turn it back on, the water from my tank will deplete and then could work as a nice water change then....but i am unsure


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No need to empty it out, the water is circulated through the system. Filter should be cleaned weekly or will raise your nitrate to where your Montipora won't like. You could as you suggest empty it weekly for your water changes.


----------

